# Tenant insurance - how does it work?



## sepandee (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Can someone please explain how tenant insurance works here? I'm about to move into a place I'll be renting. In Toronto, it's straightforward: almost every landlord requires tenant insurance, and the tenant insurance covers the tenant's content, damage caused to the building or the landlord's content if the cause was due to the tenant, and third party liability (damage caused to another property or person as a result of the tenant's action).

How does it work here? I'm moving into a furnished property for 6 months, so I'd like to make sure I'm covered as much as I need to be.

Thank you


----------



## sepandee (Sep 4, 2020)

Anybody?


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

sepandee said:


> Anybody?


My landlord has insurance for the apartment. I wasn’t required to get insurance which I suppose covers damage to my stuff. Haven’t done it but since I plan to ship my extra belongings from the states I probably will get insurance,
Heres a description 
Apartment Insurance in Spain in English for Expats.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I know this is an old(ish) post but thought I would add my experience. I lived for quite a few years in a rented house in Spain. Mine was unfurnished. The landlord had insurance for the building and there was no obligation for me to get any but as all of the contents belonged to me I took out contents insurance through the same company I have used for many years for my car (I won´t name them but think telephone on wheels).

It´s really important to be clear with the landlord to what extend their insurance covers anything of yours and to check the conditions of your insurance!

We had a flood in the house due to a burst water pipe in the bathroom. Came home and the entire floor was an inch deep in water. So, all of the door frames and doors were ruined but so was some of my things. Some furniture had water damage, a bed canope that sat on the floor was swolen with the water etc.

Firstly, my insurance would not offer any emergency help as they said that the damage was caused by the pipe which was the landlords responsibility. We cut the water and had to do the clean up ourselves. The landlords insurers sent a "perito" and agreed to pay the repairs to the pipes as well as the doors, bathroom furniture and anything fixed to the house. They told me to call my insurers about my contents.

My insurers also sent someone who made a report but my insurers initially refused to cover my belongings, claiming that it was a consequential loss caused by bad maintenance which was the responsibility of my landlord/his insurers. This went on for some months. Ironically, included with my insurance was a legal helpline and so I called it and the lawyer (paid for by my insurers) said that my insurers were obliged to cover my belongings and then later, if they believe that the landlord or his insurers are responsible they have to take it up with them.

So, when I threatened legal action (with their own lawyer) and raised a formal reclamación, they promptly agreed to pay me the full amount of the assessment and a transfer came the next day.

Moral of the story, just check everything and who/who´s insurers is responsible for every eventuality before you sign up!


----------

